# REC TEC Sales?



## mcs2003 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, I am looking at a REC TEC RT-700 for my first pellet grill. It is above my budget, but really like the product, including the warranty. Does anyone know if they ever have scheduled sales? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I've not seen any. I have one and got a package special. Grill, 20% off accessories, pellets, etc.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 30, 2020)

From what been told they don't really discount the smokers.  I have my 590  coming tomorrow.  Ordered while they still have the 20% discount on accessories.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 30, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> I've not seen any. I have one and got a package special. Grill, 20% off accessories, pellets, etc.


thats about as good as it gets.  they used to give a list and sale price, but it never changed - I think it was hokey.  

Buy one - you will LOVE IT!  then post up your cooks.


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 30, 2020)

Before you $700 on something else, I would wait an extra month or two and get the bull. 
It's worth it.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 30, 2020)

sweetride95 said:


> Before you $700 on something else, I would wait an extra month or two and get the bull.
> It's worth it.


I agree 100%. I have the bull it’s awesome compared to what I had before. My buddy bought one I know he financed it thru them he paid it off in 3 months and said the interest was minimal like 7%.


----------



## mcs2003 (Apr 30, 2020)

sweetride95 said:


> Before you $700 on something else, I would wait an extra month or two and get the bull.
> It's worth it.


What about the 950? I'm sold on REC TEC.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 30, 2020)

I Have the 590.
6" narrower than the bull, about $ 300 cheaper
I think they are 20% off accessories now. May have bundle sales, like Black Friday or similar.
warranty 4 yrs vs. 6 yr


----------



## sweetride95 (May 1, 2020)

mcs2003 said:


> What about the 950? I'm sold on REC TEC.



I have had the 590 myself about 3 months. It has been a joy to use.
It doesn't have quite as nice of warranty, but I'm not too worried about anything.


----------



## mcs2003 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback. I pulled the trigger on the 700 this afyernoon. Putting together a spice order now.  Very excited!


----------



## Bmh143 (May 4, 2020)

mcs2003 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I pulled the trigger on the 700 this afyernoon. Putting together a spice order now.  Very excited!


My first post here.
Bull is being delivered tomorrow can’t wait!


----------



## Andydeelight (Jul 14, 2020)

How does delivery work? Do you get to pick a day and time frame?


----------



## sandyut (Jul 14, 2020)

not really, they give you a date and a UPS semi will pull up and drop the pallet where you want it.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 14, 2020)

UPS may work with you on a date....but its pallet delivery and I am not sure if there are options there.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 14, 2020)

You guys won't be sorry, I got my 340 last november and have done a lot of nice stuff.

John


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 14, 2020)

Andydeelight said:


> How does delivery work? Do you get to pick a day and time frame?



I had mine dropped off at my work. We have truck dock, so it came freight. When the grill landed in town, the freight company called me and asked about delivery hours and whatnot. I put in on my pickup after work and went home with it. Went really slick.


----------



## Andydeelight (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the help. Crossing my fingers that UPS will call and schedule a window beforehand.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 14, 2020)

I kinda think they did...its been almost 2 years and I dont recall exactly.  I was here when it came.  the drive just asked me where to leave the pallets full or Rec Tec.


----------

